# Scott E-Scale 720 Plus 2017 Review



## MadoneRider1991 (31 Jan 2017)

Hi Guys, 

I was pretty lucky to be able to test the new E-Spark 720 Plus, 

Here is a video of my thoughts, 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugXwu-dFgek


Cheers 

Joe


----------

